# Chief



## QuakerBoy (Feb 12, 2017)

Anyone hear from Ken?  I know he's not a member anyomore, but I tried to email him last week regarding him making an item and have gotten no reply.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Try contacting him on Leatherworker.net

 Tell him I said Hi if you get hold of him, great guy.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Just saw many items he posted on that site that he made for Christmas, so he must still be turning out that great looking leather goods as usual!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 12, 2017)

longbowdave1 said:


> Try contacting him on Leatherworker.net
> 
> Tell him I said Hi if you get hold of him, great guy.



is that another forum?  I really don't care to join any more


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 12, 2017)

QuakerBoy said:


> is that another forum?  I really don't care to join any more




Yes it is. I sent you a PM with his store info. Hope it helps you contact him.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 12, 2017)

longbowdave1 said:


> Yes it is. I sent you a PM with his store info. Hope it helps you contact him.



Thank you


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 13, 2017)

longbowdave1 said:


> Yes it is. I sent you a PM with his store info. Hope it helps you contact him.



Got him.  Thanks


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Glad to hear you found him. 

What did you want made, if you don't mine me asking???? Always enjoyed seeing his work.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 14, 2017)

longbowdave1 said:


> Glad to hear you found him.
> 
> What did you want made, if you don't mine me asking???? Always enjoyed seeing his work.




A leather pouch to hold 3 pens iny pants pocket


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 15, 2017)

QuakerBoy said:


> A leather pouch to hold 3 pens iny pants pocket



Nice, post up a picture if Ken builds one for you.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 15, 2017)

longbowdave1 said:


> Nice, post up a picture if Ken builds one for you.



he will, once I decide to part with a dollar


----------

